# Is it Satellite or is it a Chair?



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Here's something interesting that popped on Gizmodo. Perhaps the tech wizards could chime in on this. It claims to provide the same signal quality as a 24" dish.

http://gizmodo.com/5865994/sat-chair-hides-your-satellite-dish-in-plain-sight

Definitely intriguing.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Anything, regardless of what it looks like, that focuses microwaves from a large area to a feedpoint, can work fine. Looking at the picture, it appears the backrest is the reflector, although I dont see the feedpoint in that picture...unless its built inside the seat cushion


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> Anything, regardless of what it looks like, that focuses microwaves from a large area to a feedpoint, can work fine. Looking at the picture, it appears the backrest is the reflector, although I dont see the feedpoint in that picture...unless its built inside the seat cushion


reportedly the LNBs are hidden in the arms (I'm guessing these would be for FTA satellite) but I'm sure someone could hack a DirecTV or Dish Network LNB onto it.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

So how is it anchored so as not to lose it's alignment?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> So how is it anchored so as not to lose it's alignment?


It doesn't appear to be, presumably as it's meant to be 'discreet' and portable.


----------

